# [SOLVED] Kernel update

## Maxxx

Hi, 

i update my kernel from 4.4.21 to 4.4.26

I did these steps:

```
- # emerge-webrsync

- # emerge --ask sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

- # cd /usr/src/linux

- # cp .config ~/kernel-config-'uname -r'

- # eselect kernel list

- #eselect kernel set 2   (new kernel 4.4.26)

- # cp /usr/src/linux-4-4-21-gentoo/.config /usr/src/linux

- # genkernel --oldconfig all

- # grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

- # emerge @module-rebuild      (for reemerge Nvidia drivers)
```

All work fine, and in grub.cfg i have new kernel, as you can see here https://paste.pound-python.org/show/2zjGzlWpPSz8r4yeqogd/  (my grub.cfg)

But if i reboot, in grub boot menu i can select only old kernel (4.4.21), and it load only that.

What i missed?Last edited by Maxxx on Sun Oct 30, 2016 11:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Maxxx

In my /etc/fstab file, in /boot line, i had fat32...

i change fat32 in vfat and mount /boot...

then i rerun genkernel --oldconfig all and at the end i get 4.4.26 kernel in UEFI,

Good

----------

